# Old School Snugli



## boatbaby

I bought an "old school" corduroy snugli on Ebay... I couldn't resist at such a good price. But since it came from Ebay I have no instructions, no nothing. Anyone use one of these... with the tushie holder inside and it zips closed and then snaps closed...???
Can anyone tell me (1) can you where these on your back?
(2) Is there anywhere to buy these new these days?
(3) Anywhere on line or elsewhere to get instructions?

It says "Sheri-Lou, West Vancouver" on the inside label and just "Snugli" on the outer label.
Thanks!?


----------



## sagepixie

Here ya go
http://www.snugli.com/cs/pi/cspi.phtml

Also they sell these at WalMart and Target

HTH

Love and Laughter,
Amy


----------



## boatbaby

Thanks for the link Amy! I checked out all of those product instructions and none of them are what I bought.

Here is a link to the Ebay picture, I hope this works.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...ayphotohosting

You can see it is not like the Snugli brand available in stores today, yet it is the same name and spelling...
???
Help.


----------



## Ellie'sMom

My mom used one of these with me in 1971! I will send her the link to this thread and see if she can help you out.


----------



## Ellie'sMom

I just asked my mom and she is wondering what your question is specifically. She says the tushie holder is just for little babies when their legs are still inside the snuggli. She also says that you cannot use it on your back.

HTH!


----------



## boatbaby

Thanks Ellie'sMom --- that actually helps. I was wondering about the tushie holder for older babes, and whether it can be used on the back. I don't know why, I just like the styling of this one... and the price!

If ayone else has used these, I'd love any advice or input, do's or don'ts
Thanks!


----------



## AAHHmom

My mom had almost that exact one for me in 1978. She loved that thing. def a front only carrier. I will call her later and ask for any advice.


----------



## EnterGently

If you ever decide to sell it I would LOVE to buy it (darn it I didn't see it on ebay)!
I got an e-mail from a granny the other day who told me a very interesting story about the Snugli and the old cord versions and testing it for the mama who made them (they were all made by wahm's back then). I think this mom did a great thing for babywearing here! So cool, and now I am dying to get my hands on one!
She sold the business and it has "morphed" into what it is today.


----------



## boatbaby

Quote:

(darn it I didn't see it on ebay)!
I really lucked into it. I remember seeing them from the 70's too... Ifyou do a search for just"Snugli" you get all the new ones by EvenFlo. If you add in "denim" or "corduroy" you might luck out. At one point last month there were two older ones, one in denim and one in corduroy. Keep checking!
Thanks to all for the input... now I know at leastnot to try it as a back carrier!
I'll let you know how it works out -- I may try it with DS for the first time today.


----------



## Tupelo Honey

The original Snugli makers now sell that product as the Weego, but they can't sell it in the U.S. because of a non-compete agreement made whn they sold the rights to the carrier. The review in the link was written by someone with the original Snugli, so maybe you could email or pm her and ask for pointers?


----------



## jacket_inserts

This is just a test as when I submitted my reply it told me I wasn't logged in (even though I was) and when I re-did the login, it lost the reply.

If this works, I'll re-type the reply


----------



## jacket_inserts

We got one of these as a hand-me-down for our first child who is now 11. Yes the tushy holder is for smaller babies. Also, the tucks that you see on the eBay picture around the top opening are meant as do-it-yourself adjustments. You're supposed to sew more of them when the baby is small and rip them out (or unpick them as some say) as the baby grows.

Also, when the baby is too large for the tushy holder, you are supposed to open up seams on the right and left of the main bag at the bottom to let the baby's legs out. We never got to that point though. Our backs started getting sore on the longer hikes at around 5 months and we got a Macpac Possum (internal frame) backpack carrier.

I was never very happy with the Snugli design: lack of head support for an older sleeping baby, lack of a proper hipbelt and of comfortable and adjustable shoulder straps. In fact, that Snugli is what started me on the slippery slope of critically examining designs and coming up with my own whenever I am not happy with the commercially-available stuff...Been sliding ever since.

Stephane

Jacket inserts for maternity and babywearing use
Look for the free instructions and patterns to be posted soon in the babywearing resources section of this forum


----------



## boatbaby

ENTERGENTLY
I tried to send you a PM, but you are all full! How can I contact you?
Thanks!


----------



## EnterGently

HA!!
Sorry I know, they sent me an e-mail about it ;-)

I cleared it out if you want to try again!!


----------



## LadyWulf

I have seen several of these on eBay mostly in light blue cord. I have always wondered if it would be worth it to try it.


----------



## kaydee

You could call Snugli customer service and see if they have old manuals.


----------



## boatbaby

After using it a few times here's what I think

(1) It's more complicated to get DS in and out thana pouch. Also more complicated to get on and off me. (I have to take my glasses off or really loosen it which is difficult w/ the thick corduroy)

(2) For my build, short and round, the weight was unevenly on my shoulders and not enough on my waist. My ds who is taller and thinner liked it.

(3) Excellent quality of craftsmanship! LOVE the corduroy. Keeps DS warm in the cold wind. Everything is sturdy and well put together. Might be too hot for summer or warmer climates though.

(4) Once DS was in there, he LOVED it. Grinning the whole time. Felt VERY secure and cozy in there.


----------



## kcocat

I got the Weego on ebay and have also been seeking instructions!

So, are you saying I TAKE OUT the bum-holder thing that's inside the main pouch/bag part? So then they just sit in the bag part? I ask because if I take it out all the metal snap parts for the bum-holder are there and it seems like they would dig in... Also, the pictures on the weego site make it look as if you keep them in the bum-holder and unzip the main pouch/bag for their feet to hang out when older - I'm really confused....

I wrote to Weego requesting instructions and they have yet to respond (It's been about a month I think...)

Anyone else with instructions I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## kcocat

Go to weego.com and they have it on the back as well....


----------



## laralou

I own one too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mine is red though. It belonged to ds's grandma who carried his biodad in it. I carried him in it and plan to give it to him for his kids. It is so nice and cozy for babies. I wanted to take it apart and make a pattern but I am scared I would mess it up.


----------



## organicmama25

My mom used one of these for my sisters and I. I had the chance to use it for my son, but I'm afraid that it got lost in our move. If anyone runs across one of the original corduroy snugli's I would love to by one!


----------



## sapphire_chan

My mom hated her Snugli. She said that I had to be practically naked in it to not overheat even in winter and she had to carry around all the clothes to put on me at our destinations.


----------



## dougandsarah

is the old school one that the babys legs dangle or are they seated? I've never seen one.


----------

